# billing holter monitors



## kbast@cmcvtx.org (Mar 8, 2018)

For the 24 hour holter monitor we bill in the physician's office 93224. We put on the holter and interp.  Should the DOS be when the physician reads the data or the day the holter is put on.


----------



## denisek1028 (Mar 14, 2018)

CMS states it should be billed on the date of the interp.  I support a large cardiology practice and this is how we are billing these.


----------



## kbast@cmcvtx.org (Mar 14, 2018)

denisek1028 said:


> CMS states it should be billed on the date of the interp.  I support a large cardiology practice and this is how we are billing these.



Thank you!  Do you do the same with event monitors?


----------



## QueensCoder (Sep 16, 2019)

the date of interpretation if global. I have unclear when claim split. Each code is going to have a different date?
I use to have the rule if global the day you interp. if it splits match the technical.
Any takers?
TIA


----------

